# Galaxy Clash : Sonic Fighter Vs The Space Plague Here we go!



## Sharon Sheng (May 18, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hey:

It's Sharon from pandatapgames,long time no see you

OUR NEW GAME JUST RELEASE TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!Called"Galaxy Clash : Sonic Fighter Vs The Space Plague"
Get it download on Amazon app store!!!!!!!!! you may have played lots of plane shooting game, But you don't want to miss this!!! the artwork looks awesome!!!!!love the sounds, gameplay...really really FUN!!










Galaxy Clash : Sonic Fighter Vs The Space Plague is an epic arcade style space shooter which will take you on an adventure across the galaxy and against an endless army of alien ships. Unlock your team of sonic fighters, blast unbelievable power ups, and speed across the universe.
With amazing art work, intense music, and eye popping special effects, Galaxy Clash is a game you won't forget.

Players who love old school arcade space shooters will love this game too.

PLEASE NOTE: This app lets you purchase digital content using actual money. On Kindle Fire, you can configure parental controls from the device Settings menu, and then selecting Parental Controls. On Android devices, you can configure in-app purchasing parental controls from the settings menu within the Amazon Appstore.









































So if you like this ,just download it
Hoping you are having fun!!!


----------

